# WRC diorama



## mikum

Hello out there,

so this is my first post as well as pics of my first diorama attempt, still lots to be done, finish the crew of the car, finish the car itself and touch up on the groundwork. I have a problem I'm trying to solve though and would like any comments, tips or tricks. The problem is the "splash", I think it looks too artificial, I've received some ideas on other forums but of course the more the better.

So thanks in advance and here are the pics
Martin


----------



## kit-junkie

Nice work! How is the water done?


----------



## 70_442

WELCOME to HT.

I haven't got any ideas for the splash, just wanted to say that it looks pretty cool.
Always nice to see other ideas.


----------



## kit-junkie

What material is used to make the water?


----------



## mikum

Thanks for the comments so far guys, still lots to be done though, finish the car, add the drivers, touch up on the landscaping etc... Well to answer your questions on the water, I used a product from a German train modelling company called "Noch". The stuff comes in granular form or pellets which need to be melted in the oven at 180 degrees celcius and then poured into the river bed. It hardens rather quickly (approx 4 minutes) but can be later modelled using a fan, this way you get the ripples or waves.

If you have more questions, just let me know
Cheers, Martin


----------



## roadrner

Looks good to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P

Neat!


----------



## 69Stang

thud....... that's the sound of my jaw hitting the floor! I'm like the others, I can't offer any real suggestions, maybe just add a few random silicone beads (TINY) around the splash surface to break up the flat solid look of the splash. Make it a bit more shimmering. 

But really, I just came by to stand and gawk! Great work!

Ward


----------



## Roguepink

Wouldn't a Hummer or a Jeep be better for crossing streams?

Just kidding, April 1st and all that. VERY nice work, mikum! Your weathering on the WRC is excellent, I like the mud streak and splatter.

I believe Woodland Scenics makes a similar acrylic pellet material for water effects.


----------



## dcbm

awesome realism and nice job


----------

